# Volkera Synergy boiler problems



## Deirdra (1 Dec 2008)

I'd like some feedback and advice. I did a major renovation job exactly three years ago and the Volkera Synergy combi boiler was installed on an extension wall. All worked OK but after black puffs of smoke emerged, the original building company was called back. They said that the heat exchanger was disintegrating and needed replacement. They will charge per hour and charge me the replacement at twice the price it is available from either the UK or IRL distributor.

As someone who had their last boiler for more than 20 years, it seems a bit suspect that the boiler needs so much work and expense after 3 years. After querying the building company they just ignore me. I haven't paid them for the visit and they haven't been chasing me - which makes me even more suspicious.

Any advice? Is it worth persuing through the small claims court / consumer organisations?

thanks very much!


----------



## DGOBS (1 Dec 2008)

it does sound suspect. Maybe the boiler was over gassed. Not normal for a heat exchanger to burn out. But you should have had someone look at it in that state to diagnose for you. Did you talk to Vokera technical?


----------



## Deirdra (1 Dec 2008)

I spoke to Vokera, who were very unhelpful, but also did not agree that it was unusual for this boiler part to burn out.

I emailed the The Irish consumers Association for their advice. It seems to me that the small claims court is one of the options open to me. Would anyone agree / disagree or give me anymore suggestions or organisations which could help me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DGOBS (1 Dec 2008)

Did Vokera say it was usual or unusual (your double negitive leaves me in doubt..lol)

If you do pursue this, you will have to PROVE it is the installers fault, and if he claims to have installed it as per manufactures instructions then your heading for Vokera themselves! 

nOT SURE YOUR GOING TO GET FAR WITH THIS


----------



## f1_jb (1 Dec 2008)

At 3 years old it's out of warranty so you won't get much joy chasing all over the place with this, there are a number of reasons heat exchangers go on these boilers and the most common is incorrect installation most common is wiring. 

Most boilers need a permanent live supply these days and Vokera boilers have always need it. The main reason for this is for the pump overrun which cools the heat exchanger down when the boiler shuts off on its controls with the temperature too high within the boiler, it circulates the water until it cools down enough and then shuts off.

When these heat exchangers go it's always at the connection on the right side which is the hottest part as this is the flow connection. 

Ring Vokera and see if there still doing there €180 call out which includes all parts used as the heat exchanger would cost more than that on its own.


----------

